# Nissan GT-R to Race In North America In World Challenge Series



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan is about to get back into North American motorsports in big way, competing with a pair of GT-R's in the 2010 World Challenge GT Class. The cars will be run by Brass Monkey Racing, with assistance by Nissan North America, and will debut on the weekend of March 26-28 in St. Petersburg, FL, competing alongside Corvettes, Vipers and Porsches.

The two cars will be piloted by two-time series winner Tony Rivera and rookie Steve Ott.

Brass Monkey Racing first competed in the World Challenge series last year using a Porsche GT3, winning its first race and finishing third overall.

"We're very excited to bring such an iconic car to the North American professional road racing scene," Brass Monkey Racing Team Owner A.J. Brass said. "After such a successful season in 2009, finishing third in the Championship and winning in our very first race, we look forward to the challenge of bringing an entirely new platform to World Challenge. With Nissan's assistance and great engineering and driving, we expect to contend for the 2010 Drivers' and Manufacturers' Championships."

"Many of the cars in the series have serious modifications to the engines and drivelines from the stock vehicles," Brass said. "The beauty of the GT-R is that it is an amazing platform to start with and we are able to utilize all of the stock internal components and drivetrain. With the exception of some of the approved series aerodynamic items and an effort to bring the car down to a competitive weight, the car will remain incredibly stock compared to most of our competition."

Nissan last competed in the World Challenge several years ago in the lower Touring Car class, using a Sentra SE-R Spec V model.

More: *Nissan GT-R to Race In North America In World Challenge Series* on AutoGuide.com


----------

